# Exhaust and Guage Question



## lowrideher (Nov 13, 2005)

Pretty new here and have spent the last couple of hours trying to find answers to my questions without any luck. First is will the loudmouth II mufflers weld in to replace the stock mufflers. I dont want a full cat back and dont think i just want to weld in straight pipe. All i want is a more agressive sound without being too overpowering. Is the loudmouth II the best muffler for this or maybe a magnaflow universal type i dont know. Next i want to put some guages on the dash. I have found a pod that will hold two guages. My question is can i wire autometer guages for volts and oil pressure into the factory harness on my 05 GTO. Thanks for all the info.


----------

